# 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question



## knight20 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a 2001 Beetle Sport 1.8T with the hidden spoiler. I was driving down the hwy at approx 120km/hr and a friend who was driving in another car noticed that my spoiler was not activated. Later that day, I noticed another Beetle sport driving on the hwy and that spoiler was not activated. Why is my spoiler not working? Can you trouble shoot for me and let me know what could be wrong?


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (knight20)*


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (Hawaii5-0)*

the scary part is; this guy has been a member since 2005


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (Hawaii5-0)*

the spoiler doesn't go up until you hit i think 80 or 85 mph. the newer beetles i think go up some where around 40 or 45 mph. don't quote me on speeds but somewhere around there.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (silvervwbeetle)*

93 MPH on 01's.


----------



## takkun (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (water&air)*

is there any way to change the speed in which it goes up? cuz why bother at 93


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (takkun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *takkun* »_is there any way to change the speed in which it goes up? cuz why bother at 93









The spoiler actually serves a purpose. It keeps the rear of the beetle on the ground at high speeds. It's not needed until about 93mph, so that's why they bothered.








There are two ways to change the speed it deploys.
1.) Buy a tail wagger. This will let you set the speed at which it deploys, and the speed at which it retracts. Not sure the guy is still making / selling them, but it's a great product, if you can find it.
2.) Swap spoiler motors with someone who has an '02+ 1.8t. The deployment speed is actually controlled by a chip on the motor itself. So that's the other option. You could either buy an 02+ spoiler motor, or swap with someone who has an 02+ and wants theirs to deploy at 93.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (takkun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *takkun* »_is there any way to change the speed in which it goes up? cuz why bother at 93










it's not







, it makes perfect sense. 93mph and above is whne the spoiler actually works, anything slower it's not needed.
mine is up most of the time


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (water&air)*

Frankly, I'd rather have the 93+ mph version on our car. The constant up and down in traffic gets annoying.


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (Kevin Rowley)*

thanks to you guys the question was answered. 
No question is a dumb question unless you the dummy don't ask! This is what the tex is for. To help your fellow brothers or sisters out. 
Some of us that have the slower spoiler just think that it looks cool to deploy at low speeds. If we had the newer model we would want the older version and vise versa.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Beetle sport 1.8T spoiler question (Hey its Antman)*

As Mr. Garrison likes to say, just remember, there are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


----------



## BB2001 (Nov 22, 2011)

There is also a button under the dash that you can manually deploy the spoiler at any speed you wish.


----------

